# Back from the cottage



## fishhog

Well Jr and I got a lot of fish here are some of the highlights.

the best 17in. smallie






16 in. LM





and more
















and when we wanted a fish meal jr. provided it too.






this one was imbarresing






and of course Sr. got one too






oh well, I do better in the tourney

Fishhog sr.


----------



## fishhog

oops here is the Smallmouth






Fishhog sr.


----------



## Jim

Great report and nice fish! I'm glad Jr can fish, because you guys would starve otherwise :wink: 

You have to admit there is nothing worse than the last day of a vacation.


----------



## redbug

Jim said:


> You have to admit there is nothing worse than the last day of a vacation.



i would think that the first day back to work ranks below the last vacation day

but that's me... 
nice report and pictures fishhog


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to admit there is nothing worse than the last day of a vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would think that the first day back to work ranks below the last vacation day
> 
> but that's me...
> nice report and pictures fishhog
Click to expand...



Ok, You win


----------



## Captain Ahab

Good stuff way to catch multi-species. That looks like a great place to fish


----------



## BassAddict

If only I could catch fish 1/2 the size of the fish that Jr catches id be happy. Jr hook a guy up, fill me in on some of your secretes!!!


----------



## shinerman77

very nice fish. wish I could bring in some like that.


----------



## Icefisher15

Nice fish! Looks like a great time.


----------



## MissouriBassin

That's a lot of nice fish!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I think I'm going to be too embarassed to post my pictures on here with all the big fish Fishhog Jr catches  I was going to say the smallmouth was a big largemouth! A smallmouth that size equals a largemouth of a couple more pounds doesn't it? Bear with me, I never catch smallmouth this far south and when I do (in NC) they could be used for bait for the fish FHJ catches! Great fish


----------



## BassAddict

I said it once and ill say it again, we need to get a smallest bass contest going so us dink specialists can have a chance to win a fishing tournament for once!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I think I'm going to be too embarassed to post my pictures on here with all the big fish Fishhog Jr catches  I was going to say the smallmouth was a big largemouth! A smallmouth that size equals a largemouth of a couple more pounds doesn't it? Bear with me, I never catch smallmouth this far south and when I do (in NC) they could be used for bait for the fish FHJ catches! Great fish



Smallies usually weight a little more then a largemouth of the same length. That one in the photo is about 2 -2.5 lbs

Great fish!


----------

